# Food plots and cows



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

This year we are going to plant some food plots on the property we lease, but the problem is that there are 20+ cows on the land and they would eat the whole food plot down in a day if we let them. Do any of you have any ideas on how we could keep the cows away from the food plots? We have already tried to hide corn piles from them when we put trail cameras out but they still find the corn with in a day so making a hidden food plot wouldnt be an option. Also what you all recommend us to plant ?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Build a barbwire fence. Make it so the cows can't come in, but so the deer will still jump in for the food. It would have to be a bigger food plot though cause a deer ain't gonna jump a fence to get to 1 acre of food unless it has to.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

There is over 150 acres of fields there so making a food plot over an acre isnt a problem. But I would like to plant one deeper in the woods because the big bucks wont eat in the field during daylight.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

jaho said:


> There is over 150 acres of fields there so making a food plot over an acre isnt a problem. But I would like to plant one deeper in the woods because the big bucks wont eat in the field during daylight.


Well maby you could build a fence around the timber so the cattle can't come in. Not sure if you can do that, but we did it and there seemed to be many more deer in that area after we did it. another option would be to cut out some space in the timber so its kind of a open field, but surrounded by timber. This way the bucks always have cover to make them feel safer and not so alert. I would clear out a 3 to 4 acre spot in the timber and then plant a food plot in the area you cleared out. This way, they have food right in the timber and you'll have more of a chance to seeing bucks later in the mornings and earlier in the evenings.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

There are a few places that would be perfect for planting the food plots and are surrounded by timber and one spot has a major river running right on the property line. All I would have to do is fence off the trail leading down the the area to keep the cows from getting in them. Both of the areas im thinking of are about 4+ acres so they would be big enough. What I really wish would happen is the farmer taking the cows off of the property so I wouldnt have to worry about fencing off different areas.


----------

